# Ethernet

## Guest

Help me!! Im trying to install a nic after the install, and i wonder if i should install it as a module or built-in the kernel? Help me please.....

----------

## Sylhouette

You can do both 

You can add it as a module or just compile it in the kernel

If you want to load it as a module then edit the file /etc/modules.autoload

add the typ off module you want to load  for example 3c59x 

Then at a reboot the module will be loaded 

Or from the prompt :

modprobe 3c59x

----------

## Guest

nevermind i´ve just fixed the prob... thanks anyway

----------

## Guest

hi.

i have tried loading the "3c59x" module, but modprobe says it cannot locate it.

is this something that needs to be done in the kernel build?  all of the other posts i have seen in this forum usually end with someone running

modprobe 3c59x

and being able to run from there.  what does it mean if modprobe cannot find the module?

thanks for the help!

----------

## klieber

 *Anonymous wrote:*   

> what does it mean if modprobe cannot find the module?

 

It means you haven't compiled that particular module for your particular kernel.  (you may have compiled it directly into your kernel, however)

If you have no idea how to compile your kernel, then you might start with the Kernel HOWTO.

--kurt

----------

